# chainsaw for dirt



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Was out in the Jungle digging up plants and started wondering if there was a chainsaw made for cutting thru dirt. Kind of like a hand held ditch-which. Did a google search and all i found was dont let your *chainsaw* touch *DIRT. *
I could see using it to cut around small trees and other plants for transplanting. Or to cut a trough to run electrical for outside lighting, gas lines for Tiki Torches, comunication cables, bury the underground lines for a virtual electric dog fence, etc.
Not that I would need one enough to justify it but it seems with all the specialty tools out there someone must have thought of it and built one.

Cheers Jim


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If somebody comes up with one, I'll be the first in line. I think the reason people say "don't let the chainsaw touch the dirt", is that it dulls the chain faster. I have considered buying a beater Poulan or something to try it out, but I get the uneasy feeling that it could end up biting me. Literally! 

I think what I would really like to see if something that looks like a small rototiller, but with a chainsaw-like blade that is designed for digging and cutting through roots.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have an ICS chain saw that cuts concrete, I've never tried cutting anything else with it though.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yes I know from growing up cutting firewood you dont want to let a regular saw touch the dirt. 

I was thinking you could put a spring loaded blade guard on the top that hinged near the engine to keep the blade from cutting you in a kickback. Would still probably hurt like hell but would keep the top of the blade from cutting you. 
I had a freind in grade school who's dad died from chainsaw kickback. Its something I think about every time I use one.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Just googled the concrete saws. I bet they would cut dirt. From what I gather you need a watersuply to clear the debrie and cool the chain. Also like I suspected to high in price for something used ocasionaly.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

How about a small trencher? They are built to cut through the dirt after all.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hmmm dirt..water? sounds like ya need a mud saw


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> hmmm dirt..water? sounds like ya need a mud saw


Is there such an animal


RE Small trencher. I was thinking of a more portible solution. Something with say an 18-20" depth of cut. That you could hike up and down a hill. Which would limit where you could use a saw that needed a water supply.

Cheers Jim

Again I wont be buying one unless I stumble upon a pile of cash but its nice to know there is a better way when your thinking "there has got to be an easier way".


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

What about something like the Alpine Magnum?
It looks like it can be used for trenching or stump grinding.

http://www.alpinemagnum.com/grinder_photos_3.htm


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

DuMass said:


> What about something like the Alpine Magnum?
> It looks like it can be used for trenching or stump grinding.
> 
> http://www.alpinemagnum.com/grinder_photos_3.htm


another tool I have never seen!!!!!!!:clap::laughing::notworthy:w00t:


----------



## Prometheus (Sep 12, 2012)

*The prometheus saw blade will cut dirt.*

The prometheus saw blade will cut dirt.


----------



## bruces (Aug 19, 2012)

what about a gas cut-off saw ?


----------



## Prometheus (Sep 12, 2012)

*Prometheus saw blade*

The Prometheus saw cuts anything and everything using counter rotating diamond bullets


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to burry a sprinkler pipe once.

I used a 12" blade on a recip saw to remove the top layer of sod and dirt. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Prometheus (Sep 12, 2012)

Rustbucket said...


Re: Chainsaw For Dirt
If somebody comes up with one, I'll be the first in line. I think the reason people say "don't let the chainsaw touch the dirt", is that it dulls the chain faster. I have considered buying a beater Poulan or something to try it out, but I get the uneasy feeling that it could end up biting me. Literally!

I think what I would really like to see if something that looks like a small rototiller, but with a chainsaw-like blade that is designed for digging and cutting through roots. 

The Prometheus saw blades are specially developed for cutting dirt, rock, concrete, roots, steel without dulling, oil or kickback.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:whistling :laughing: :no: :whistling :laughing: :no: 







yea, right......


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

griz said:


> :whistling :laughing: :no: :whistling :laughing: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is what our TV cable guys used to do around here, only they wouldn't go that deep. Seems like anytime I dig I find their cables just below the grass.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

griz said:


> :whistling :laughing: :no: :whistling :laughing: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the frick?!?!?! I could have done that in 30 seconds with a sharp spade.

When I'm cutting roots or wood on the ground, stuff I don't want to wreck my nice grated cheese sharpen we have a beater saw we have one of these bars on, http://www.mikeschainsawshop.co.nz/oregon-power-sharp/


----------



## Quizative (Mar 14, 2021)

maninthesea said:


> Was out in the Jungle digging up plants and started wondering if there was a chainsaw made for cutting thru dirt. Kind of like a hand held ditch-which. Did a google search and all i found was dont let your *chainsaw* touch *DIRT. *
> I could see using it to cut around small trees and other plants for transplanting. Or to cut a trough to run electrical for outside lighting, gas lines for Tiki Torches, comunication cables, bury the underground lines for a virtual electric dog fence, etc.
> Not that I would need one enough to justify it but it seems with all the specialty tools out there someone must have thought of it and built one.
> 
> Cheers Jim


I have an older 40 V battery Kobalt pole saw. I needed a small trench along the woods line to divert some water that was flooding my yard. Wasn't sure it would work. Tree roots made it impossible to hand dig. Got the pole saw to trim the root saw the dirt flying and WALLA! Idea was born. Trenchers are expensive and pole saw was older so I gave it a try. Worked great. Didn't do much more than move a little dirt with a garden hoe to get the perfect 3 inch drainage, Just enough to divert the water in a different direction. Went back over the area that didn't have enough natural fall to make it a little deeper until it connected with the natural fall and saved a ton of money on landscaping and drainage pipe. I bought 3 8 inch chains and replaced them as they got dull then had resharpened. New blades $15 and re-sharpen is $8. 2 blades did about a 300 foot trench. A good cleaning afterwards and some WD40 and she cut limbs from and Oak tree. Testimony for Kobalt too!!! If you have the battery replacement is under $100!!! Cheaper than a ditchwitch that would not fit close to trees! The pole keeps the spinning blade farther away from you, time to react to kick backs. I use this all the time now for root pruning or moving larger plants. 

Love people who think out of the box!
Good Luck everyone, thanks for sharing ideas


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Jim checkout the cordless demo hammers . I have Makita's . Bosch makes a small spade . not to heavy ,no cord needed . does a great job .https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-4-1-2-in-x-16-5-8-in-SDS-Max-Steel-Clay-Spade-48-62-4094/300728290.different brand but it is a bit smaller .


----------

